# WTS: Chaos Marines Nurgle army - 2000pts



## son_of_a_horus (Jun 23, 2008)

WTS 2000pts Nurgle army (fully painted) plus extra CSM models (unpainted), chaos codex, psychic cards and case.

UK Only, no splitting main army

£300







ovno 

FREE POSTAGE (Next day courier, allow a couple of days for boxing etc)

Army consists of:

Daemon Prince of Nurgle
Lord on bike
6x bikers, 2 w/melta guns
3 units of 7 plague marines
3 rhinos
3 obliterators
Heldrake w/baleflamer
Forgefiend w/3 plasma cannons


----------

